# Hobbymat MD65 upgrades



## alb (Aug 29, 2013)

I have had this little lathe for some years now and something has been bothering me the Allen bolts for adjusting the tail stock
So I made some levers


Then the tool holder changed for a QCTP made by a2z cnc (great service) 


Then just about Finnished some tool holders so I can use heavier tools (6mm was the thickest) now I can use 10mm the tools



That's all for now 

Alb


----------



## PeterDRG (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi
Has anyone seen any plans for a ball turning tool for a Hobbymat please ?


----------

